# Engine swap help



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

does the sr20 come with everythin u need if u get the j-spec or do you have to get parts from here and there. Where can u order the engine from in VA area code 757.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you buy a front clip, it comes with the whole engine bay. motor, tranny, ecu harness, ignitor chip, etc etc it basically comes with everything and it's very unlikely that you will have to go look for parts because the front clip is missing something

if you buy a motorset, it comes with the motor, tranny, and ecu harness... not recommended because you will be missing stuff like ignitor chip and what not..

get a frontclip from jspec


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

all you need if you get the front clip is to modify the wiring harness for left hand drive (just have it done professionally) and if you have an 89-90 you'll need the power steering lines & ac compressor from a 91+. other than that, it should all be there.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

YOU DO NOT NEED THE DOHC PS LINES.

Anyway...get a clip. In addition to the above stated, you sometimes get free aftermarket goodies. nother RB20 swapper got a aftermarket ECU and some other stuff. I hear of people gettign short shifters and other stuff like that. I even thought I read of someone getting a FMIC with their clip


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i know of a guy that got hks triple plate clutch AND a t28 turbo on a s13 redtop clip.

you do not need dohc ps lines if you want buff arms 
by not having power steering, wouldn't it be very difficult to turn at higher speeds?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *YOU DO NOT NEED THE DOHC PS LINES.
> 
> Anyway...get a clip. In addition to the above stated, you sometimes get free aftermarket goodies. nother RB20 swapper got a aftermarket ECU and some other stuff. I hear of people gettign short shifters and other stuff like that. I even thought I read of someone getting a FMIC with their clip *


umm...if you want power steering you do...and he's asking about the SR20 not the RB20. but yes, front clips are a much better route since you are guaranteed to get all you need, plus you stand a good chance of getting bonus goodies, as is mentioned.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

http://sr20.hybrids.jp/installations/sohc_ps_sr_swap/index.html

www.srswap.com swap FAQ, power steering

I swear I post that shit everyday at least once. YOU DO NOT NEED THE DOHC LINES. And thoise are for SR's. Same goes for the RB and CA and KA


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

have you bothered to READ the FAQ's you posted? i just did and they say you need at least the high pressure line and the reservior from the DOHC 240!!!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

ACTUALLY nowhere in either of them does it say you NEED the DOHC high pressure line. AND the www.srswap.com said you can RELOCATE the reservoir to the otherside...did YOU read them. PLEASE show me where it says you need either of the above mentioned. Do you think I would present inaccurate info or info if I wasn't 100% sure. Both FAQs offer similar ways. HOwever you could theoretically use the SAME PS reservoir. I plan too.

And answer me this. Why would there be write ups on how to use the SOHC lines if you ALREADY HAD the high pressure line from the DOHC??? What dumb ass would buy one but both...if they even come seperate, if they HAD to use the DOHC line. Why not just get both


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the first sentence of the second real paragraph is "i was able to buy a used reservior from a US '91 DOHC 240SX from a junkyard for $10". as far as the lines go, true, it doesn't say you NEED them, but it does say you SHOULD GET them, and that _"supposedly"_ the SOHC lines will work, but they hadn't tried it. they then go on to explain that the SR's lines will work if you don't mind ghetto-rigging your car by patching two short hoses together into one. or you could just get the DOHC hoses, install them without incident and call it a day. anyway, i'm not getting into another pissing match over this stupid shit. if you want to patch lines together to make it fit, go for it. if you want to have an OEM quality power steering system, find some DOHC lines.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I dont think it is a pissing match when you are spreading information to lesser informed people. Now, DO i agree with you that you SHOULD use DOHC lines...yes. Are they needed...no. I am trying to procure some myself. I don't feel like fanangaling with the SOHC lines, but if that is all I have, so be it. Better than gettign raped for 200 bucks


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah, but the $200 is for nice new lines. if you can find a fair condition DOHC 240 in the junkyard to get the reservior from, its lines are probably good enough to be used to. 

as for the "pissing match" comment, i was simply refering to the fact that we were just going back and forth for a while and people seem to like to start arguments around here any time i contradict them. nothing against you or your opinion, NX.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

bizzy b said:


> *yeah, but the $200 is for nice new lines. if you can find a fair condition DOHC 240 in the junkyard to get the reservior from, its lines are probably good enough to be used to.
> 
> as for the "pissing match" comment, i was simply refering to the fact that we were just going back and forth for a while and people seem to like to start arguments around here any time i contradict them. nothing against you or your opinion, NX.  *


cool no harm no foul. I dont argue over the internet unless it is somethign I am VERy passionate about...like th ewhole NIght7 situation over at NICO. I'll arugee about that. I agree..better to go the easy way, than to jerry rig shit. attention everyone...GET THE DOHC lines. You dont necessarily need them, BUT it'll save you som ehassle. I have a DOHC pump and reservoir. I couldnt get teh lines off of my parts car for shit and I HAD to junk as I thought i would have a clip coming soon. weeks later and my garage is STILL empty....LOL


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

that sucks man. i hope you get your engine. i've been thinking about doing an RB20 swap but i'm lucky enough to live right down the road from unstable-hybrids.com (obviously i don't live near the website, just the shop itself ) so i would've just had them handle the whole thing rather than worry about sending someone money, then waiting for the engine, then finding out the shit i need, trying to install it, finding out i need more shit, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Not sure if it is true, but I hear they dont deal with engine anymore. Matter of fact, I read that they got some of their RB's from Venus auto. Dont know if it is true, but.......


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by: nx2000_
> *Not sure if its true, but I hear they* (unstable hybrids)* don't deal with engine anymore. Matter of fact, I read that they got some o their RB's from Venus auto. Don't know if it is true, but.......*


they just aren't taking orders for plain old swaps right now. they want to do more custom jobs. that pretty much excludes the SR20 or KA turbo, but i guess it might refer to the RB20 too. they may do "normal" swaps later anyway. even if they don't do it balanced performance (as in chris may's 440hp KA-T) isn't too far from me either. or if all else fails, i'm sure i could do it myself (i am afterall in school to be a mechanic).

p.s.- what's wrong with venus auto? do they have a bad reputation? if so, is it for bad service, blown engines, incomplete clips or what?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

oh nothing is wrong with venus. I just heard they get their engine sinstead o fgettign their own like they used to


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

well i don't really care where the engine comes from, as long as it ends up in my car and is installed correctly.


----------



## JT$240 (Dec 30, 2003)

check out jgycustoms.com, i ordered my sr20det blacktop from them and they're from VA. nice engine get everything needed and for a good price. check them out


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dear nub : don't revive 8 month old threads

i knew something was wrong when i saw "nx2000" and "bizzy b"


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i know of a guy that got hks triple plate clutch AND a t28 turbo on a s13 redtop clip.
> 
> you do not need dohc ps lines if you want buff arms
> by not having power steering, wouldn't it be very difficult to turn at higher speeds?


the faster you go the easier it is to turn....i used to have a 86' Pont. Fiero with no PS stock.....its actually more fun its tighter but i don't know if its still better when its supposed to have it


----------

